# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Πλακέτες κατασκευών του περιοδικού "Νεος Επιστήμονας"

## tsirvoulis

Καλησπέρα 


Πωλούνται πλακέτες από τις κατασκευές που είχε δημοσιεύσει το περιοδικό “*Νεος Επιστήμονας”*.

Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνονται το τεύχος του περιοδικού που είχε δημοσιευθεί η κατασκευή, καθώς και τι ακριβώς ήταν! 


Στα 3€ το κομμάτι, υπάρχουν αρκετά τεμάχια διαθέσιμα από το καθένα!


Πληροφορίες με μήνυμα ή στο 6977526093


Παραλαβή από το εργαστήριό μου στους Αμπελόκηπους, ή αποστολή με ΕΛΤΑ ή Courier, μετά από κατάθεση!

Πέτρος Τσιρβούλης


Ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία.

----------


## tsirvoulis

οι υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες των πλακετών

----------


## tsirvoulis

και οι τελευταίες ...

----------

